# Yes pyl??



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

So I’ve been riding my yes the greats 159 for about two years now and love it. I am now looking to get a new board from yes and would like a more freestyle oriented board. I have been looking at the yes pick your line; does anyone have one, and use it for all mountain use? Any reviews? I am a very experienced rider at 6'1" and 195lbs. I can only find a 159 though and I’m worried it will be to small. Any feedback would be great!


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Could be wrong here as im not too familiar with Yes boards, but i believe The Greats is the more freestyle oriented board compared to the ply, which is more free ride.


----------



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah I made a mistake when i wrote the first post, I am looking for a more freeride orientated board.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

have it, love it, its good to go everywhere. shines in deep snow and steeps, can handle groomers, chop and kickers with ease...if you liked the greats and want something to charge a tad more...dont think twice.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I was trying to decide between the 161 Slash Straight and Yes PYL over a month ago and was having issues finding a '13 161 PYL back then. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the PYL, I have the 161 (2013), had a blast in Revelstoke with that bad boy last season, and that's with pow up top, hard pack halfway down, and slush and hay at the bottom. Super stable board, and if you like the camrock, then go for it. I got a PYL because of how much I liked the Yes 'Typo' years ago. Great snowboard.

I'm 5'10", 185lbs if that helps,


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

you guys dont need those 161 pyl's.... you should put them up for sale in the classifieds


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Brand New 161 PYL here:

http://www.geartrade.com/item/340268/2013-yes-pick-your-line-161


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

nice!_____________


----------



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

It's too bad, that site won't let me sign up if I'm from Canada. Or I would buy it in a second!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hhanson said:


> It's too bad, that site won't let me sign up if I'm from Canada. Or I would buy it in a second!


we just don't understand a nation without locks on their front door :dunno:

we loot shit.

-the news


----------



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

Found a 2013 yes pyl 161, on sourceboards.com. I've bought it but they do have 2 more in 159 if anyone is interested.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Bunch of 11/12 Yes boards on the Clymb

http://www.theclymb.com/all/6585/ye...ource=ET&utm_campaign=100313+DAKINE+Free+Ship


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

check out theclymb.com. They have a bunch of Yes boards on sale right now. Prices look pretty good too.

edit: something strange going on on the forum right now. Not all replies loading on a page, I couldn't see the previous post for the clymb when I wrote mine! :dunno:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I may have a 159 PYL (2013) for sale in near future. I am going to take the new Billy Goat out a couple times first. If the Goat lives up to expectations, I will ditch the PYL for a really good price to a local forum member - or perhaps Stateside.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I will ditch the PYL for a really good price to a local forum member - or perhaps Stateside.


*tracking*


----------



## VanillaEps (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm going to pull the trigger on a YES board. Seems like its got a good reputation.


----------



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

VanillaEps said:


> I'm going to pull the trigger on a YES board. Seems like its got a good reputation.


Good choice. What one you going with?


----------



## VanillaEps (Sep 17, 2013)

hhanson said:


> Good choice. What one you going with?


Yes The Basic. 158.


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

Coming in late, but the PYL is a great ride. Very stable and damp.. You'll go fast.


----------



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

supercollider said:


> Coming in late, but the PYL is a great ride. Very stable and damp.. You'll go fast.


Thanks for the reply, I did end up pulling the trigger and got myself a 161. I'm very much looking forward to the season. One thing though I see it is somewhat twin shaped how does it do riding switch? Also iv'e heard it doesn't have tons of pop either? I do have a 159 great dudes I'll ride in the spring/park. I'd like to take my pyl everywhere though.

Thanks


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

Its a little stiffer/beefier, which is probably why the pop comment. Wouldn't be judging it as a park board. Its fast on piste, but I really see it as a 4x4. It seems ok switch, if you factor for the taper and the set back stance. So.. Its obviously not as good as a twin. For me this is a pow board, and I judge it accordingly.


----------



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey does anyone have or riden a YES PYL Wide? I ordered a 161 online and when it came they sent me a wide model. I have size large Cartels and size 11 boots. I am hopeing this won't be an issue for me.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Its easy to ride switch with the PYL. I'm not sure about the park though. I don't go into the park but I think its probably not a great park board. Had it out today at Mount Norquay in Banff with the daughter. Lots of fun.


----------



## ag snow (Nov 13, 2013)

Was looking at pulling the trigger on one of these. I'm 5'9, 155 lbs with a size 10 foot. Hope to get about 25-30 days in this year at Banff, Sunshine, etc... 

Was leaning towards the 156 but thought I'd ask people who already ride it what the appropriate length might be... might jump to the 159


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

ag snow said:


> Was looking at pulling the trigger on one of these. I'm 5'9, 155 lbs with a size 10 foot. Hope to get about 25-30 days in this year at Banff, Sunshine, etc...
> 
> Was leaning towards the 156 but thought I'd ask people who already ride it what the appropriate length might be... might jump to the 159


A friend of mine is about your exact height and weight. Got himself the 159 PYL. Waiting for his season to start for a report. He has been riding and older ride Yukon in 159 with no problems but he's pretty aggressive freerider. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm test riding the Pick Your Line on Saturday  I'm after a groomer bomber that I can take anywhere (but the park). I think it's between the 'YES pyl' and the 'NS Raptor'. Seeing as it's really hard to demo Never Summer here I'll likely be going with the PYL.

Out of interest is it pretty catchy feeling?


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beeb said:


> I'm test riding the Pick Your Line on Saturday  I'm after a groomer bomber that I can take anywhere (but the park). I think it's between the 'YES pyl' and the 'NS Raptor'. Seeing as it's really hard to demo Never Summer here I'll likely be going with the PYL.
> 
> Out of interest is it pretty catchy feeling?


The PYL? I don't know. The raptor is not catchy. It is however very locked in when you rail your turns. The speed is insane and stability is awesome if you are on edge. Flat basing can get a touch squirrelly but manageable up to about 50mph in my experience. It's an amazing groomer and pow board, especially when set back all the way. I don't have a PYL but I do have its lil brother the big city. Haven't ridden it yet so no comments or comparison. But I'm here to tell you if you have the legs for it the raptor is an incredible choice. Might also want to look I to the capita black snowboard of death. Hear it's a killer ride for what your looking for. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

pyl is not catchy at all. Just demo it and see for yourself!:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylexander (Feb 8, 2015)

hhanson said:


> Hey does anyone have or riden a YES PYL Wide? I ordered a 161 online and when it came they sent me a wide model. I have size large Cartels and size 11 boots. I am hopeing this won't be an issue for me.



How did the 161 wide turn out for you? I'm 6'0", 205lbs with size 12 boot, and I found an extremely good deal on a brand new yes pyl 161, but considering coughing up the extra dough for the wide if it better suits me.


----------

